# Oregon supervisor's test



## wrhammer (Sep 26, 2010)

Anybody have any info on the Oregon Supervisor's test? What to focus on etc...
I took it once about 5 years ago and it was a BEAR! 

Would appreciate a heads up on what to study 

Thanks!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Supervisor's test *WHAT*


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

My advice would be prepared for a ton of calculations. From what I've heard there are a few of those....

Good luck.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Supervisor's test *WHAT*


Hardest test in the nation.


----------



## aksparky (Dec 1, 2007)

I took the test a few months ago and you will definately need to study commercial calcs in great detail, and multifamily also. There is quite a bit of specialty code mixed in with other code questions.
Ive taken several other tests in other states this was the hardest of all.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Oregon Supervisor's test


Why is it called this?


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

I can tell you it's the hardest exam I've ever taken. The test is geared so that only 20% will pass the first time. You spend 4 hrs on strictly code related questions that are the most difficult and arcane code interpretation questions you can imagine( mine had 75 questions). Alot of them you have to answer off the top of your head, because you simply don't have time to look them up if you don't know exactly where to find them. Then you get a break (mostly so you can pick up the pieces of your brain after it exploded). After the break you get the calculation part of the test. It could be a number of things, but the common theme is everything is related so that if you screw one up, the rest are all out of whack. Mine was modeled after Bill Gates' house and compound (34,000 sf home w/ numerous out-buildings, pools, spa's, etc., 3 phase 460 vac service) and you have 3 hours to finish. Amid the service calcs, you have pipe fill, sizing, motors, conductor sizing etc.) I barely finished on time and barely passed the first time with an even 75%. The best things to study are your calcs. You have to know them inside and out because you don't have time to reference them. If you have to look, your dishes are done. The other main issue is to know the code. Sounds silly, but you have to know what the code says, not what you think it says. But don't let me scare you:whistling2:I understand these days it's a bit easier.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Why is it called this?


No engineer required, thats why.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> No engineer required, thats why.


Are there separate masters test?


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

In Oregon it is 4 year apprenticeship ( Non-Union) 5 year if you go Union for general journeymans license. After 4 years of having a Journeymans License you can go for the Supervisors License, and after then you can take the Inspectors exam.

seeings how I am in my second year of apprenticeship, I have a long road ahead...:thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Are there separate masters test?


The Oregon Supervisor's license is, I believe, roughly equivalent to a Masters license in most other states. I don't know why the name is different.

I do understand that the test is brutal though.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Brian, I think you should take the exam next time you're over here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Brian, I think you should take the exam next time you're over here.


 
Have not taken a test in 15 years, I really have to BRUSH UP. 

And the next time I am in Oregon I will be testing the slopes on Mt Bachelor, Bend OR.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Have not taken a test in 15 years, I really have to BRUSH UP.
> 
> And the next time I am in Oregon I will be testing the slopes on Mt Bachelor, Bend OR.


KILLER mountain, dude. Best in the state, one of the best in the region. If you have good weather, take the Summit lift. Goes all the way to the top.

Last time I was there I did a faceplant into a rock and haven't wanted to go back since. But the urge is building nonetheless.


----------

